# rabbit remains



## VickieB (Sep 8, 2013)

For those of you who live in town, raising rabbits in your backyard, what do you do with the heads and entrails after dispatching? Many cities will not allow you to throw carcasses into your trash, and you risk being fined if caught. I've been told to take them to the country and throw them out for the wild animals to eat, which I've been doing, but I keep thinking there's got to be an easier solution. (Don't suggest feeding it to the dogs. My dogs, who are by my side every time I go outside, run and hide in the back bedroom when they see me gathering up my dispatching tools. They look at me like I'm Jack Nicholson on the Shining on dispatch day... smh)


----------



## nawma (Sep 8, 2013)

Vickie I take my remains to my vet because she rehabs injured wild animals. Is there anyone close to you that might be able to use remains for feeding purposes?


----------



## Beachbunny (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol Vickie that's too funny about your dogs..mines run when they see me grab Q-tips. Also see if there is a raptor club or some thing of the sorts in your area...they might appreciate that stuff to feed their birds..


----------



## VickieB (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are both great ideas! I'll check around with the vets, and see if there is a raptor club around.  Thanks!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Sep 8, 2013)

My dogs eat them.  They are raw fed though, and very use to it.  We feed the intestinal tract to the chickens.


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Sep 9, 2013)

We give some to our chickens and the rest in our kitchen trash or bury it.


----------



## jdubya (Oct 29, 2013)

you might try the zoo also


----------



## Citylife (Oct 29, 2013)

I sell heads, organs and feet to people in my area like myself, who feed their dogs and cats a RAW diet.  Its a bit extra money to help compensate the high cost of food.  Dead kits I sell to snake people.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 21, 2013)

After the cats finish them then I bury them in the vegetable garden.


----------

